# Boer/Nigerian Cross....



## Patchesnposies

Is this a good idea or a bad one?  I am considering getting a Boer doe and I have a Nigi Buck that I would cross her with, in the hopes that I would have "meatier" babies-I am thinking specifically of wethers-to sell or eat ourselves.

Here in NM there is a market (Barbacoa) for bucklings that are not needed for breeding purposes.  Also, would any doeling's be unsuitable for a cross bred milk goat?  

I tend to be a rescuer and recently learned about a Boer Doe who is living in a wretched environment with her year old son (fortunately a wether).   The owner wants rid of them.   I hate to think of them there, unloved and unwanted.

The kid who has them wants $30 for both and though my husband would tell you we don't need another 2 mouths to feed.....I am feeling differently.

However, I need to be able to justify my position.  lol

Anyone have any thoughts for me on this?  

Just for the sake of giving info:  I have two Nigerian does, one Nigerian buck, a Nigi bottle baby who became our pet wether, and an ancient nubian doe who is grandma to all babies everywhere.  (Oh, and a wethered Llama who lives with the goats.)


----------



## Roll farms

You're probably not going to like my answer, but you asked....

Breeding for meaty buck kids you'll be putting in the freezer is great.

BUT...what about the doelings?  Nigi people won't want them (won't have the breed character they want).  
Boer people won't want them (not big enough to be bred Boer). 

Boers are not 'known' for having good udders, you might get more milk short term, but will it be an easy-to-milk udder, and will the lactation be shorter? 
(boers aren't 'bred' to have long lactations...they dry up after 2-4 mos.)

I can't see a single benefit to this...you'd be (potentially) reducing the nigi milk and lowering the boer meat...and producing unmarketable doelings.

Again, you asked for opinions, so I'm giving you mine....I truly don't mean to offend, just answering the question.


----------



## Patchesnposies

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Again, you asked for opinions, so I'm giving you mine....I truly don't mean to offend, just answering the question.


No offense taken!  This is exactly what I needed to hear.  I am well known to my family for having more heart than brains. (Or maybe I should say not using my brains!) 

I would have ended up being really unhappy down the road and you have helped me to see clearly that this would be a bad move.

THAT is why I came online and asked!  )

Thank you so much for taking the time to write it all out for me, I do appreciate it.

Deb


----------



## ksalvagno

Well, here is my take on it. We have Nigerian Dwarfs. I took in a Boer doeling. Our plan is to breed her to our Nigerian buck because we don't want to own any boer bucks and we don't want to pay for breeding services. So we will breed her and use the kids for personal meat. You could always sell the offspring for pets or to others for meat. You can certainly eat the females and the males. But I'm not trying to make money on this or start a new breed, I'm just going for personal meat.


----------



## Roll farms

If you're willing to freeze or sell for pets every kid born, then the plan will work for you....but she asked if they'd make good milk crosses...that's what I was answering.  
IMHO, they won't....


----------



## mcadams

i bought a buck of the very cross you have asked about, for my purpose he is fine. he has breed a boer doe and she produced a mini boer doe. he produced a buck with my pygmy, he was really meaty. hispanics went crazy and had to have him. so thats my 2 cents.


----------

